
Medium now charges $75 for custom domain - ko3us
https://help.medium.com/hc/en-us/articles/213474588-How-do-I-set-up-a-custom-domain-
======
raleigh_user
Can confirm I opted out of the custom domain today when emailed back with the
$75 charge. The cost isn't bad but it rubbed me the wrong way doing the form
two months ago and heard nothing back until today. 15 emails/tweets
unanswered. Completely understand charging but was turned off by the lack of
response/acknowledgement.

------
ko3us
Such a shame that a high cost is charged for custom domain handling. Such a
huge price increase. Originally for free. Yes that wasn't sustainable. But
$75?? You can buy a domain for $5pa Free SSL using LetsEncrypt.

I get Medium are looking for a revenue model, but this is ridiculous.

Why not provide enterprise blogging or something they can charge enterprise
for. Take on the Wordpress kingdom and get into big business.

~~~
munchbunny
That honestly doesn't feel too bad. $75 is a pretty low price to pay if you
care enough about the custom domain and the branding capability that comes
with it.

Perhaps they could tier it so that there's a "vanity" tier and a "branding"
tier, that way people who really just want the vanity URL can have it for
cheaper.

~~~
ishyFishy
$75 is roughly 11,495 LKR here, so it's not really cheap for the rest of us on
the far side of the world. :/

------
kuon
I can really understand medium.com needs for a decent revenue model.

But a 75$ one time fee for a domain seems really a desperate measure to cash
in.

I'd be willing to pay, say 5$/month for premium service, including a custom
domain, but a 75$ one time fee only for that is not justified to me.

~~~
exclusiv
It doesn't make sense to me. The more successful sites will be around longer -
so $75/one-time probably means less lifetime value versus the $5/mo you
suggested which I think makes more sense. But they probably need more cash
sooner.

And $75 one time will just push the masses to alternatives.

